# فكرة مشروع تخرج رأيكم وإقتراحاتكم.



## i.alghamdi (29 مارس 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

حبيت أن تشاركوني آرائكم وإقتراحاتكم لهذا المشروع رآجياً من المولا أن يحفظكم.

من كلامي مع أحد المهندسن بمصنع لصنع pipes من coll rolled coils لاحظت أن لديهم مشكله ألا وهي زياده في scrap طبعاً يتم عن طريق القطع بأقطار مختلفه على حسب طلب الزبون. ويتم إستخدام مكينة قطع واحده لقطع pipes التي ستكون لنا المنتج النهائي بعد تشكيله.
وسيكون هدفي من المشروع هو تقليل عدد coll rolled coils المستخدمه .
عن طريق إستخدام ( [FONT=&quot]Mixed Integer Programming (MIP


سؤالي هل [/FONT] ( [FONT=&quot]Mixed Integer Programming (MIP[/FONT][FONT=&quot] جيده لحل مثل هذا النوع من المشاكل
وإنشاء الله في القريب العاجل سأطرح القيود الممكنه وأرجو منكم مساعدتي.

ولا تنسونا من ملاحظاتكم.

[/FONT]


----------



## Loverone (30 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم ،،،،،،،،،،،،،،

أحسنت أخي ووفقك الله في مشروعك ، الفكرة ممتازة وأظن أيضا ان الطريقة قد (لاحظ : قد) تساعدك .

ولكن حسب طريقة التصنيع ، اخي يجب أن توضح ما إذا كان التصنيع بواسطة الثقب أو بواسطة Sheet Cutting 

فإذا كان بواسطة (الشيت كتنج) فإن الانتجر عادة لن يكون مفيداً ، لأن استخدام الانتجر في حالات تكون القيمة فيه عددا صحيحاً (Integer) >


أورد لي طريقة التصنيع وكيف يحدث السكراب ، وأنا على الاستعداد ان شاء الله ، لمساعدتك في عمل OR .


----------



## Bajji (31 مارس 2009)

bonjour
pour reussir votre projet de reduction de Scrap ;veuillez svp commencer par des Methodes tres simple a fin d'oubtenir un historique de quantité rebuter par jour et par l'affichage des données trouvées dans les atelier de travail en sensibilisant toutes l'equipe d'usines sur vous attentes et apres vous pouvez remarquer les


----------



## Bajji (31 مارس 2009)

apres vous pouvez remarquer chaque postes dans l'atelier donne et applique des idées d'Amelioration


----------



## صناعي1 (31 مارس 2009)

فكرة جيدة اخي، وفقك الله.
و ان كان يلزمك اي مقالات علمية papers للمشروع سأحاول توفيرها لك.


----------



## صناعي1 (31 مارس 2009)

هذا الموقع سيفيدك بإذن الله http://www.optimanager.com/1d-cut-optimization/


----------



## السفيرة (2 أبريل 2009)

اخي العزيز...اقترح ان تركز في مشروعك على دور السيطرة النوعية في اكتشاف الخلل قبلا ان تحدث كمية سكراب كبيرة لان دور السيطرة النوعية مهم في اكتشاف الخلل في بداية حدوثه انتبه لهذه الفقرة


----------



## البديريس جعفر (10 أبريل 2009)

فكرة ممتازة ولكن ضع في الحسبان نوع الخام المستخدم .(pvc&pp)


----------

